# bluetooth ou wifi pour disque dur externe



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Salut,

la question est quasiment dans le titre.
Existe-t-il une clé USB Bluetooth ou Wifi pour mettre, non pas sur l'ordi, mais sur un disque dur externe USB ?

Le but est simple : rendre le disque dur externe USB sans fil pour garder un ensemble assez compact. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (28 Mai 2007)

Perso, je n'ai jamais vu ça.

Déjà oublie le bluetooth, c'est beaucoup trop.

Quand au wifi, ce sont les bornes qui font du partage. Mais en clé je n'ai rien vu de tel sur les nombreux sites d'actu Mac et PC que je fréquente ...


----------



## Original-VLM (28 Mai 2007)

rhandal a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> la question est quasiment dans le titre.
> Existe-t-il une clé USB Bluetooth ou Wifi pour mettre, non pas sur l'ordi, mais sur un disque dur externe USB ?
> ...



Je sais que les dongle USB existe pour rendre Wifi les consoles d'anciennes générations. Mais en ce qui concerne les disques durs, ça risque d'être difficile vu qu'il n'y a pas de d'OS (générallement) qui tourne dessus. Pas d'OS, pas moyen pour le boitier de reconnaitre ton dongle...


----------

